# ALFALFA PELLETS



## kinder (Oct 21, 2014)

Are all alfalfa pellets the same ??? Alfalfa is alfalfa, right ?? !! I can't seem to find a brand of alfalfa pellets for goats around here so is alfalfa for horses ok ??


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes, mine like alfalfa/timothy pellets 

We do a mix 2 scoops Feed (not sweet feed) 1 scoop  Alfalfa pellets, 1/2 scoop whole oats with oils, and a handful of BOSS.

* based on a 3 qt scoop.

We mix ours up in batches of 175- 200 lbs.


----------



## kinder (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh good !! MY goats will surely appreciate it.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Oct 21, 2014)

I just get standard alfalfa pellets that they have at the mill and I feed some to my goats on occasion. They are a bit picky though, they seem to like the alfalfa-oat pellets better.


----------



## katxattack (Oct 31, 2014)

Does anyone strictly feed pellets with feed vs hay and feed?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 31, 2014)

Would not be wise.
Goats NEED long fiber, hay.
Feeding only pellets will not meet that long fiber necessity.
Their rumins require long fiber. 3" or longer is ideal.


----------



## dhansen (Dec 2, 2014)

If they are browsing, can you just feed them alfalfa pellets?  Just curious.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 2, 2014)

If your goats are on pasture/browse, do you mean is it okay to give them pellets instead of alfalfa hay?  Or do you meant instead of say a feed?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jan 27, 2015)

I ran out of hay once and since I was already feeding a mixture of beet pulp/alfalfa/hay stretcher I just fed them that for a day or two until I could get some more hay.  The goats loved it but ended up with dirty butts and soft stools. Hay cleared them right up.


----------



## cteague (Mar 19, 2015)

I feed my wethers alfalfa pellets every day. They both had urinary caculi and that's what the vet reccomended to feed them. Not a lot. Just a small portion and lots of hay. My girls like it as a treat also.


----------

